# Spirit store display pics



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

That's a great setup! I just visited one in Troy MI on Tuesday- they were still setting up stock (!) and no creative displays at all, unlike the Spirit I saw last year. How does that work anyhow? Is it just left up to the imagination of the manager and staff at each one to set up however they want?


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*A few more crappy pics...>>>>>*

Ok just a few more fuzzy pics here. I really liked Hannibal Lector and the Mad scientist....very cool.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Identical to our store's layout. It seems more organized this year.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Cool Pics! And even though I don't have any eztra cash to be throwing around, I used my coupon and brought Jason home with me. He's a very nice prop! I also like the crawling zombie and the head being held up by a hand at his grave.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

bozz said:


> This is by far the best display job I have ever seen from a halloween store and we have about 10 stores nearby.....including Cow Halloween,express ,USA.So I figure you might like to see these, sorry took the not so good camera so some pics are not as clear. I also have more pics if ya want more.


Wow, my Spirit store did the exact same displays! Are you in KC? I agree with you, they *are* terrific.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

wow great set up , nice to see all those props too  you guys are so lucky to have those stores to go do some halloween shopping ....


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I have to agree. We stopped in our local Spirit this evening and were impressed with the setups. The back corner where the witch, Lechter, Jason, the goth beheaded bride and the crawling corpse were located was appropriately shadowed and creepy. There was a number of other standing and hanging props adding to the eerieness.
BTW, be sure to download and print your 20% off coupon if planning to buy anything there...


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

That's the same set up of the store in Fort Myers, with the exception of the clown which I didn't see on my last visit. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

We'll see what the local mall store comes up with this year, it's just a temporary thing each season. Never saw anything that elaborate there, though. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow, those are great pics!! I soooooooo can't wait to check out Spirit in Ottawa. A fellow OHGer informed me that they take Canadian money at par!! Yahoo!! So now I can go to the website and see what I can expect to apy when I go down!!!


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the pic I think i'm gonna take a drive this week to check a store out.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

Exact same set-up in my local Spirit store too!

I was tempted to buy the mad scientist guy. I like his big freaky head for some reason
I ended up buying a small ground breaker zombie for my cemetary. I've been focusing on my cemetary because it was pretty boring last year.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Thanks folks....The M.S. guy rules !!!*



Kruella said:


> Exact same set-up in my local Spirit store too!
> 
> I was tempted to buy the mad scientist guy. I like his big freaky head for some reason
> I ended up buying a small ground breaker zombie for my cemetary. I've been focusing on my cemetary because it was pretty boring last year.


Dang and I thought we here in Dayton Ohio had just special stores...oh well, express has a nice cemetary scene and Halloween USA had a very nice inflatable archway into a darkroom with full size Gemmy products.....very nice. I agree the MAD SCIENTIST guy was very, very cool, and I dig his huge crazy and bizzare head the kids would love him here !!!....he was by far my favorite prop next to Hanny Lector who was very creepy and does look much better with the longer hair in person than than the old video sample.


----------



## eyedoc (Oct 10, 2004)

anyone know where you can get wallcovering like that. the dungeon rock print looks great!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

eyedoc said:


> anyone know where you can get wallcovering like that. the dungeon rock print looks great!


Oops forgot to comment on that.... I would love to get that castle prison cell (it seems to come in cardboard folding blocks) but as far as I can tell its strickly for merchandising in spirit stores only. It's printed creased cardboard boxes that snap in place and I could so use that stuff in my garage maze. Anybody ever seen stuff like that anywhere for sale ?


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I found out that mine is open but I haven't had a chance to go by there. Looks like I need to go by, just to drool.


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

*I work there*

Hey everyone I work at the one in St. Joseph, MO. and we have the same display but we added jute netting across the top of terror were Jason and the 3 other gemmy products are. I say its a nice display since I help do it. LOL


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. That's lovely. I can't wait to see my stores set up.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

pretty good.
Have'nt had a chance to check out any Spirit or Express stores out yet, but will next weekend I hope. Usually they're sooo far away from where I live. But I will eventually.


----------



## CrazyLabTennessee (Apr 13, 2008)

hey do you think Spirt will sale those displays after the season ends?


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

CrazyLabTennessee said:


> hey do you think Spirt will sale those displays after the season ends?


the dm said everything is for sale.


----------



## miss_murder (Sep 1, 2008)

Great pics! Those clowns scare the life out of me though...


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm going to talk to the manager next time I go in and see if I can have dibbs on the background stone walls they use. I'm doing a haunted castle this year and I might just keep this theme for a couple more years. Especially if I can get that kind of wall covering. I bought the scene setter stone wall covering, but it's not a nice as what the have on display.


----------

